# Slottech chassis clip video



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Mikes got a good vid of how he does chassis clips on Slottech cars:thumbsup:

http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1812&pid=10059#pid10059


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

cool!


----------

